# Is Goldie a mini



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wondering - I know they are facing away from Camera,. Chocolates parentage unknown and goldies father is unknown, but she seems to be stuck at that size, pic was taken fall


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*pic taken last year she*










forgot to add pic


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

How old is she?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Miss Goldie is a nigerian mix


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*she is 9 months old*

and comparing her to others her age she is way smaller, that is a round bale both her Chocolate and Fiona are beside so good comparision on size. We have babies that we bougt that were born in October and are the same size as her.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say she is a nigi mix.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I will state it again (posted in your other thread too!) that mom looks like an Alpine\Togg mix, and her baby looks like she has a Nigerian daddy...or some other mini cross dad.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She looks mini to me as well. Though a face shot would help a lot. Nigerians and pygmys tend to be a lot broader between the eyes then other breeds in relation to the size of the goat.
beth


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

he's such a cutie pie


----------



## doneroamingacres (Jan 29, 2008)

She looks like a nigerian dwarf, or pygmy mix. I have a pygmy/nubian mix that looks similar to Goldie. 
Kelsey


----------

